# .



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

..


----------



## Mints (Oct 25, 2014)

Never heard of that collectible 
Strange ~ anyways I'm looking to a topegi egg (if that's how you spell it) and a dark candy :<


----------



## f11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Weird doll, traditional Easter egg and yellow or blue feathers


----------



## Aradai (Oct 25, 2014)

I really want a Yoshi egg because it's the most cutest thing. I'm saving up for one.


----------



## Bird (Oct 25, 2014)

Blue feathers (probably 8 more) and blue candies (ten), though sadly the blue candies might be sold out when I get the chance.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

..


----------



## r a t (Oct 25, 2014)

The pokeball collectible </3


----------



## starlark (Oct 25, 2014)

The Lantern thing...because Amnesia...;_______;


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 25, 2014)

Fair pinwheel collectible. Saving 20,000 TBT Bells as part of an offer for it. However, if memory serves, there is another fair coming up, and that might mean an opportunity to get a pinwheel, so I look forward to seeing if that is the case.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

..


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 25, 2014)

Chocolate cakes... If I have 5 then I'll be done with collectibles....


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 25, 2014)

Rarer ones. Specifically the peach and the summer collectibles.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 25, 2014)

I would like one of each candy and a pokeball. Though I don't have enough tbt unless I snag some at a restock.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 25, 2014)

A golden egg ^.^ Only one person in TBT has it that I've seen. Hoping I can get one next easter.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 25, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> A golden egg ^.^ Only one person in TBT has it that I've seen. Hoping I can get one next easter.


If not for it being so rare, I would have listed that as a wanted collectible, as I love the Easter egg designs. 



Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure there's another fair! I hope you get one! I really want one also.


Thank you, and I wish you well getting one, too.


----------



## sej (Oct 25, 2014)

A pink feather, big time...


----------



## Coach (Oct 25, 2014)

I really want a yellow feather


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

I'd love a togepi egg, saving my bells up slowly in the hope for a future trade ^_^


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 25, 2014)

For everyone who wants feathers, the fair is coming back in less then a month!  While not guarnateed, it seems like they would bring it back since they already spent the time last year making and drawing all the feathers.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 25, 2014)

Man, I want a lot, but for right now I want a June/July birthstone.


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2014)

Blue feather and Pok?ball are tied for the ones I'd like the most, with a Yoshi Egg tagging not far behind. (And I'm angling to get a blue candy from the shops but I'll have to be lucky, I guess.)


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> *Blue feather and Pok?ball* are tied for the ones I'd like the most, with a Yoshi Egg tagging not far behind. (*And I'm angling to get a blue candy from the shops but I'll have to be lucky, I guess.*)


This^
Also looking to get a chocolate cake


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Oct 25, 2014)

I really want to get an ice cream one... I tried to get one the day they went on sale but they were all sold out when I went on. :'( I like ice cream quite a lot so I thought it would be perfect for me.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

..


----------



## Drake789 (Oct 25, 2014)

I want to get my hands on a pokeball collectible so bad! Also the weird doll is really cool too


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 25, 2014)

Weird doll, pokeball, pinwheel, and pink feather. Yeah, none of those is happening any time soon so I don't have my hopes up. 

I also have always wanted a rainbow feather. But it's something you have to earn I believe, it's like a trophy for 1st place, so yeah basically that's just a dream too. 

It's nice to have dreams. lol


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

blue feather choco cake pokeballand blue candy and thats mainly it


----------



## azukitan (Oct 25, 2014)

I would also like more cherries and January birthstones :>


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

jazzy_jamie said:


> I really want to get an ice cream one... I tried to get one the day they went on sale but they were all sold out when I went on. :'( I like ice cream quite a lot so I thought it would be perfect for me.



Looks like someone got a surprise in the mail


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

..


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been wanting a purple feather since I joined TBT, but haven't really pursued it since they don't seem to pop up very often and I'd likely just hear "no" over and over again if I decided to pester people who own them. 

I do hope they come back for the upcoming fair (I have a good feeling they will) and I can grab one at that time.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> AWW! Your so nice! I hope you enjoy your wonderful gift jazzy_jamie
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I help when i can


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 25, 2014)

Bird said:


> Blue feathers (probably 8 more) and blue candies (ten), though sadly the blue candies might be sold out when I get the chance.



bird pls stop stealing all the blue featherS
i want a feather, probably blue... or... idk. one of em


----------



## kassie (Oct 25, 2014)

Pink and white feathers, pinwheel and pok?ball <3

That'd be like a million TBT bells though. ; w;


----------



## Bird (Oct 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> bird pls stop stealing all the blue featherS
> i want a feather, probably blue... or... idk. one of em



Nevah, stop stealing feathers from me and my bird friends. Lets hope the feather collectibles do return for the upcoming fair.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 25, 2014)

Probably a white feather, rainbow feather or a pinwheel. But I really been wanting the April and March birthstones .​


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Oct 25, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Looks like someone got a surprise in the mail



GAH THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH I WASN'T EXPECTING THIS AT ALL YOU ARE SERIOUSLY THE NICEST PERSON EVER


----------



## Javocado (Oct 25, 2014)

Red feather bruh


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

jazzy_jamie said:


> GAH THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH I WASN'T EXPECTING THIS AT ALL YOU ARE SERIOUSLY THE NICEST PERSON EVER



Don't worry about it.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

..


----------



## Mango (Oct 25, 2014)

emerald birthstone bought on may 23rd


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 25, 2014)

Yellow house.
I can dream.


----------



## kassie (Oct 25, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yellow house.
> I can dream.



I've seen them going for a lot less than Lassy's guide these days so it may be easier to buy now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 25, 2014)

selcouth said:


> I've seen them going for a lot less than Lassy's guide these days so it may be easier to buy now


They are?!


----------



## Starmanfan (Oct 25, 2014)

The dark candy, and the weird doll, and potentially the rarest collectible in existence, the golden egg. *Thinks about how slim chances are to get a single one*


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Really? I thought they go for what is the Lassy's guide which is lower than what they usually went for. They usually go for around 12-13k and they used to go for 16-20k


----------



## Lio Fotia (Oct 25, 2014)

I see most people who want feathers, and I'm selling purple, yellow and green in my shop. LOL

I want the black candy for five minutes. Otherwise I'm pretty good.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 25, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I see most people who want feathers, and I'm selling purple, yellow and green in my shop. LOL
> 
> I want the black candy for five minutes. Otherwise I'm pretty good.



They want the collectibles but don't have the tbt.


----------



## kassie (Oct 25, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Really? I thought they go for what is the Lassy's guide which is lower than what they usually went for. They usually go for around 12-13k and they used to go for 16-20k



I seen C a l l a w a y say yes to an offer of 7k on one (correct me if I'm wrong), I sold mine for about 11k and you traded 2 or 3 chocolate cakes for a yellow letter... So I'd say they're worth less than 12-13k now. I bought mine for 18k T nT


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 25, 2014)

I didn't trade 2 or 3 choco cakes for a yellow letter.


----------



## kassie (Oct 25, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I didn't trade 2 or 3 choco cakes for a yellow letter.



No? Maybe it was a feather. *shrugs*


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 25, 2014)

You might be true. I don't know since there are very few people selling the letters or buying.


----------



## kassie (Oct 25, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> You might be true. I don't know since there are very few people selling the letters or buying.



Ah, yeah. It was a red feather which if sold at Lassy's guide price is 8k.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Oct 25, 2014)

selcouth said:


> I seen C a l l a w a y say yes to an offer of 7k on one (correct me if I'm wrong), I sold mine for about 11k and you traded 2 or 3 chocolate cakes for a yellow letter... So I'd say they're worth less than 12-13k now. I bought mine for 18k T nT



Yellow letter? Yeah, I usually like cutting deals. BTB and collectibles are fun for me, and selfishness and the such doesn't make it fun. If I know someone really wants a collectible I'll usually sell below the standard amount a bit. I recently sold a yellow letter for 12k when Lassy's guide said 15k.

You just gotta find someone who's willing to make things fair for both parties.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll try and save even more for that 32x32 pixels lol.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Oct 25, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks guys. I'll try and save even more for that 32x32 pixels lol.



If I come across another yellow letter, Hoshi, I'll let you know. :3 I know you have been looking for a while.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 25, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> If I come across another yellow letter, Hoshi, I'll let you know. :3 I know you have been looking for a while.


Thank you Call <3


----------



## Coach (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, now it is green candy.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 26, 2014)

..


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 26, 2014)

Pokeball and yellow letter. Will be on the hunt!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

Pinwheel and white feather. Dunno if I'll ever get those , but we'll see if they come back during the fair. Maybe I'll have a shot then. Otherwise... I can dream... XD


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 26, 2014)

February Birthstone. Aw, the purple is missing.


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 26, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Pinwheel and white feather. Dunno if I'll ever get those , but we'll see if they come back during the fair. Maybe I'll have a shot then. Otherwise... I can dream... XD



Yeah, I'm changing my answer:

At this point, yeah I just want the thing that's currently happening. Meaning the candies, and then the fair stuff. I feel like after a year on TBT, I'll be able to look back on my collectibles as souvenirs and remember the experiences.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 26, 2014)

..


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Yeah, I'm changing my answer:
> 
> At this point, yeah I just want the thing that's currently happening. Meaning the candies, and then the fair stuff. I feel like after a year on TBT, I'll be able to look back on my collectibles as souvenirs and remember the experiences.



Pretty much. I was here last year, so I really don't need to hardcore stalk the shop this year, for most things. But, I still do when I can for the hell of it. Of course, you couldn't get the pinwheel from the shop anyway, so you just had to be lucky... which I wasn't last year. XD


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 26, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw! That's nice. I had fun being a part of my first Restock-Event today!  Gosh was it RUFF!!!!  But fun.



I like the excitement of the events too! It brings the community together, even when we're whining to each other, lol.
BTW, I still hope you get the weird doll somehow. I wish they had brought it back. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Pretty much. I was here last year, so I really don't need to hardcore stalk the shop this year, for most things. But, I still do when I can for the hell of it. Of course, you couldn't get the pinwheel from the shop anyway, so you just had to be lucky... which I wasn't last year. XD



How was the pinwheel obtained then, if not through the shop? Was it a prize at the fair? 

I can't wait to see what the fair is like. I don't know if I have the skills to win anything... :/


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 26, 2014)

If collectibles had about the same value, I would really like a peach.

Peach. I want a peach. Peach.

Anyone?


----------



## Dork (Oct 26, 2014)

pokeball ;-; </3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2014)

Mieiki said:


> February Birthstone. Aw, the purple is missing.


I WANT MY AMETHYSTS


----------



## Alex_x27 (Oct 26, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> If collectibles had about the same value, I would really like a peach.
> 
> Peach. I want a peach. Peach.
> 
> Anyone?



I want a peach too <.<

And the Snowglobe, that looked really cool


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 26, 2014)

..


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 26, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Snowglobe? I COLLECT THEM I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED IT



Oh yeah! I forgot I'd seen that! And there's the lantern too...all these collectibles they had before that they didn't bring back. :c


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 26, 2014)

WHITE FEATHER


----------



## Cou (Oct 27, 2014)

a pokeball


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

green candy, chcocolate cake, letters I still need, peach.. you name it.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

A Poke Ball and one of those Dobustu no Mori letters.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 27, 2014)

The ones I currently want the most are the Togepi Egg, Yoshi Egg, PokeBall and the Summer Beach Collectables. :3


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 27, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I WANT MY AMETHYSTS


THE COLOR IS GORGEOUS IK
Btw, the way how your collectibles are aligned...so prett, loving it ;v;

I'm looking for the 森 (and the other Japanese Letters) but they're way 2expensive4me right now.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 27, 2014)

hmmm for old collectibles, i wouldnt mind owning the snow globe or weird doll
for new collectibles? anything colorful especially pink/yellow~


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 27, 2014)

The snow globe is awesome!


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd love to have a few more peaches >W<


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 27, 2014)

the white feather tbh


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 30, 2014)

There's many collectables I would love to have. Though if I were to say which one I want the most right now, I'd say the blue feather.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 30, 2014)

Right now I'm trying to get a full candy set. 

But in general I like the feathers, so maybe one of those?


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 30, 2014)

Really want a Peach because its my town fruit ;u;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

The chocolate cake of course. I always wanted one since day one.


----------



## f11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Fair items and retired collectables


----------



## Coach (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't have many any more - Still wishing for Blue candy and feathers (I'll probably be able to nab a feather though)


----------



## Javocado (Nov 1, 2014)

Yellow and Green feathers.

Also toothpaste rip


----------



## Leela (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd love to have a June birthstone :3


----------



## Cariad (Nov 1, 2014)

I really want the candies, the yellow letter and the Easter egg that I don't have


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Nov 1, 2014)

one more blue candy and maybe some other greens, green is my fav color so <3 Plus I'd love a Pokeball!!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 1, 2014)

A peach and the letters I'm missing, but mainly a peach.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2014)

A blue candy. I'm so upset that I couldn't catch it during the restocks  D:


----------



## tobi! (Nov 1, 2014)

NOVEMBER TOPAZ


----------



## nard (Nov 1, 2014)

May birthstone, it's my birth month.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 1, 2014)

A may birthstone dated the 1st.


----------



## LilD (Nov 1, 2014)

chocolate cake & future apple collectible (I wish)


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 1, 2014)

...any upcoming collectibles? XD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2014)

Snow globe is best collectible and I already have it so yea I don't really "want" any


----------



## LyraVale (Nov 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Snow globe is best collectible and I already have it so yea I don't really "want" any



I agree. That and the weird doll are my top 2 I want. 

I wish there was a way to request them...

Seems like there were more prizes and award type collectibles in previous years.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 2, 2014)

I added three birthstones to my collectibles wish list. I am thinking of the 'nickname' for each birthstone, as they remind me of a certain animated show.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 2, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh that's a cool idea!


I am glad you think so. And I also do not see it as too loose a connection to the birthstones, since the characters themselves, besides sharing the names, have said gemstones affixed to them, call themselves the 'Crystal Gems,' and are of a sentient species that refers to itself as Gems.


----------



## Elise (Nov 2, 2014)

The December birthstone, which I'll be able to get pretty soon, and the Pokeball, which I'll probably never get.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Elise said:


> The December birthstone, which I'll be able to get pretty soon, and the Pokeball, which I'll probably never get.



I guess you will wait but I could sell you mine.

But otherwise for my part I want a peach, chocolate cake and/or letters I don't have :3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 3, 2014)

More yellow letters, feathers, especially white, pokeball, weird doll, pinwheel.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 3, 2014)

pinwheel, pokeball, peach (maybe), togepi (maAYBE), and chocolate cake. snowglobe looks tacky imo HHAHA.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 3, 2014)

Remaining japanese letters and Ancient Lantern. Especially the lantern... T-T


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Why do you need so many yellow letters??? Haha.


One of my favorite collectibles.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

..


----------

